# Need a little help ....



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

There is a pigeon, that I have now named Spike that turns up around 6-6:30pm every evening and sits outside my office window (one of my flock that I used to feed - or rather still do on the sly ). This is him ...











He has wire wrapped around both feet, hence the reason why he is sitting down. I tempted him to stand up, these are not good pictures



















I have tried on a number of occasions to catch the little fellow, always without success, mainly because the little toe-rag sits in between these railings, and also because I am constantly being monitored by the firm opposite my office.

I just wondered if there was another London based member who might be able to (a) catch him and (b) maybe take him somewhere to seek medical aid. I did finally rescue Jake who had cotton wrapped around his feet, but I was too late and he lost his right foot, and I cared for him as best I could here, but I do not drive so I cannot take him to a pigeon sancturary, and I don't have the facilities here or at home to actually look after an injured bird.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

Well as you know I am in London - well live there, work in Surrey - I am no expert in catching pigeons though have caught a few - some taking a few weeks 

I would be willing to give you a hand but I could only either get to you say after 6.00 though possibly could swing an early leave at work ( depends in London where you are as well) or at the weekends - I know it is a long journey for you so not sure if you could come over at the weekend.

I could take him to London Wildcare in South london, near Croydon for treatment - I have taken a few pigeons there myself.

I too am trying to catch a bird with fishing line - Jake could be easy if one of us was on one side of the railings and the other person on the other side. Or are the railings high up?

Let me know in London where you work - I can tell you how long it would take me in the evening to get to you or perhaps we could try on a weekend.

Tania


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

The little guys are still hanging around - posted a couple of piccies in a separate thread a few minutes ago.

I would really appreciate your help ... I could then stop feeling so guilty when he plonks himself outside my window.

Do you know Chancery Lane Tube Station? (This is on the Central Line). I work about 5 mins from the station. I hope this is close to you. As I said, he often appears between 6-6:30 and then sits and stares at me with big sad eyes.

If you could make an evening, that would be great. Weekends are truly difficult for me, although if push came to shove, would try and make a Sat evening because transport on a Sunday is nightmarish.

The window is on ground level, so no problem with height, just think we could have some fun and games cathing him  

My e-mail is : [email protected]

Thanks alot for your offer - it really is appreciated. 

Michelle


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Chancery Lane - no problem - I can go to Waterloo, then the Northern Line, then the Central Line - I guess leaving work at 5.00 I probably wouldn't get there much before 6.00/6.30 anyway.

An evening is fine - I can't do tomorrow but I could do Thursday or Friday this week or anyday next week bar Tuesday?

Are you still working? Oh my god - you poor thing - what night would you prefer? 

I can bring a box to pop him in ( hopefully!!) - we may need some food - I know you aren't supposed to but we may need it to try and lure Jake and if anyone moans I'll tell them that I work for a wildlife organisation. 

Could be fun I guess two mad women trying to catch a pigeon - everyone else wish us luck please... 

Let me know which evening and then I'll e-mail you my mobile.

Tania


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

Oops - not the easiest journey to get to me - so I'm even more appreciative.  And Spike (Jake is fine apart from losing one foot) should likewise be appreciative.  Actually any night this week (or next) is fine with me and really ideal since my boss is on holiday, and since it is you that has to struggle with the Underground, just let me know what best suits you.

I've got some hulled sunflower kernels which I always keep handy - for just in case. And since I always work late, I've beens staying a little longer and waiting until it's dark to scatter the seeds, so should have some other seeds available too. 

I've got a towel and a box, although this could be a bit on the large side ... it's an archive box.

*lol* most people are used to moi, the crazy bird-lady, I just wonder how they will react they see two of us  

Many thanks again.

Michelle


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Shall we say Thursday? That way we can try and get him as soon as.... it would be better for him - sorry his name is Spike, Jake is the one you already helped - these pigeons with their names. If we aren't successful and I jolly hope we are, I could come over another night next week and we could try again.

I'll still bring a box ( though I was thinking of one that has photocopier paper in) as I'll have to take him back on the tube with me....... 

I'll privately e-mail you my mobile. Perhaps you could e-mail me at [email protected] with your exact location so that I know where to head for and of course your phone number.

It will be nice to meet you Michelle - I have already met one other member Cecilia so another is a coup.

I'm off to have my tea now so signing off, but I'll send you that e-mail later.

Tania x


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*I can do today*

Michelle,

My arrangements for this evening have cancelled so I could come over tonight if you like. 

Eeither call me on my mobile or e-mail me at work - I will e-mail that to you and let me know if that will be convenient.

Tania xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!  

I've received your e-mails and pm - will get in contact with you once I've ploughed my way through the mornings e-mails.

Hopefully will see you later  

Michelle.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Les is in Clapham and an experienced string/fishing line remover and would be happy to help remove the line. I was wondering whether you three should exchange mobile numbers for emergency situations.

Sometimes the string can be removed on the spot, however one pigeon rescued on this forum lost his foot unexpectedly a few days after removal of the thread , I presume from pressure necrosis that was not visible on removal (I have read of badgers cut in half by pressure necrosis after being caught in a ligature or similar some time after being freed, even though the outer the outer skin was undamaged). So the state of the foot, the positioning of the thread and the tightness are all matters to be taken into account.

This is a link to my web-page on thread removal (the site is still under construction so this is not the final version - , it needs to have Les' approach added to it but might be of use to you as it stands.)

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm

And good luck, both of you! Well, all three of you!

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cynthia!

Looking at your site just now makes a lot of sense why poor old Jake lost his foot  although he happily wanders around without it - so I'm happy that he is happy and alive.

As for Spike, the wire does look to be embedded deep. I know that Tania is travelling to my office this evening to help try and catch Spike, so if Les could maybe also come along and assess Spike's feet, then maybe Tania will not need to take him to the Wildlife centre. I'm happy to do anything that will help the little fellow, and Tania is happy (I think) to come along this evening.

Having another contact within the London area would be brilliant, I'm forever stumbling across injured pigeons, and so many of them I'm unable to help these days. 

My e-mail address is [email protected] and if Les (or you) would like to give the mobile numbers, I can then forward mine. 

Michelle.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Michelle,

I very seldom visit London but the last two times I got off the tube at Chancery Lane and walked up Grays Inn Road scattering peanuts in strategic places. 

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cynthia!

*lol* sounds like me, although I rarely take a trip up Grays Inn Road, however on my trip from the office down to Temple Tube Station on my way home, I too leave seeds scattered in a few strategic places  Can't seem to help myself. 

Michelle.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Just thought I would post this and say we (well Tania) had great success in catching Spike. He was caught without any problems or distress to him. Tania did manage to cut away the thread from one foot, since it was loose enough, but the second foot was a little swollen and hot, and the thread was tighter on the other foot, so Spike is now off to be treated in a friendly environment.

Thanks again Tania for making time to come here and help me - greatly appreciated  

Michelle.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Talking about sitting on "pins and needles" until I got to the end of the thread (no pun intended!)!!!


GREAT JOB !! YOU BOTH ARE TERRIFIC!!

Let us know updates, Tania!!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

Well I'm home with Spike. He jumped about a bit in the Kenco Coffee Top box he was in - it is a smallish one so he couldn't do too much damage.

I did think that we could cut the thread away as his toes were all there, none looking black. As Michelle says the left was ok, but the right foot, it was quite imbedded and his foot is hot. Of course I would have preferred if we could have got the thread off and let him go but I think you need really small instruments to get into it. I think Les's mobile may be good idea though Cynthia because he may have been able to assess the foot better than I could. Unfortunately I have no access to the internet at work so didn't read the post otherwise I could have maybe stopped at Clapham (well I went through Clapham Junction) and Les could have shown me how to remove the thread.

We did discuss bringing Spike back to Chancery lane, but somebody had heard that there may be a hawk being introduced by Westminster Council and so Michelle decided it may be better for Spike to be released at Beddington Park at London Wildcare - I bet he'll only need to stay in for a day or two.

He is quiet at the moment, frightened I guess.

Michelle - he did eat all that seed that you put in the box. 

It was really lovely to meet Michelle.  She is a really lovely lady who loves the pigeons and may I say that her "flock" is only a handful - 20 maybe and the Solicitors across the road are getting their knickers in a twist over this little bunch. Michelle cleans up after them too.

Anyway I'm gonna leave Spike in peace now. H eis sitting in the new cat carrier - never been used yet - with some food and water - one little frightened little guy I think, but hopefuly he'll be OK. Feisty though which is good. 

Tania xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

Glad you and Spike both got home in one piece, and that Spike didn't escape and have you chasing him up and down the train after him  



kittypaws said:


> Michelle - he did eat all that seed that you put in the box.


He must have thought it heaven to have so much food and nobody else to share it with .... can't be too much wrong with him then  

It was a real pleasure meeting you too Tania, I have to confess that I'm not usually to good with people I meet for the first time, but you are also a truly wonderful person with a good heart. I know that Spike is in good hands and that he will love his new home in Beddington Park. 

Well I'm about the leave the office now, sneekily put some seeds down for my little angels, who have all now disappeared to their respective homes, and make my own way home.


Michelle.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will e-mail you both Les' number. He and Keiko are lovely people, they have come up here three times . Their rescues positively sparkle with health by the time they get here.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you Cynthia. 

A miracle has happened - "him indoors" a grumpy old so and so, has just helped me by holding Spike whilst I removed all the thread. Colin never does anything to help me where animals are concerned and I told him I was going to try to get the thread off as we have these tiny scissors. They were excellent for the job - it is all off and his feet look fine. I cannot see any infection. I think the hotness was due to the restriction. I shall give his feet a feel in the morning to see if they are cooler. 

He is a very feisty pigeon - there were feathers everywhere with his numerous struggles!!! 

I have just texted Michelle and asked if I can bring him back to Chancery Lane tomorrow evening to be with his friends again - I think I would prefer that and I hope that she will too. After all she has been feeding this gang for 7 years so it seems a little harsh to segregate him after all that time ( if he has been around that long)

Yes there is the threat of the hawk but that was just a passing remark by an associate of Michelle's ( who was very, very nice and gave me a lift to Waterloo station) and nothing concrete so I think he would be better off in his home territory.

I just hope Michelle agrees. 

Tania xx

PS - Michelle just texted back - although she thinks the park would be nicer for him, he probably will miss his friends and his "patch" - so feet permitting tomorrow -i.e not hot - he'll be going home!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Spike is having a test flight in my spare bedroom - he walked Ok on both feet, but he is holding his right foot up at the moment - not sure if it is a habit thing thing from the string being on there - it looks fine, so not quite sure what is going on..... I'll check it out in the morning after he has had a rest. Only 2 poops in the last 2 hours.

I am hoping to take him back to Chancery Lane and Michelle but if he has pain in his leg then I am loathe to do that. We will see. 

Currently sitting on my printer - thinking "Where on Earth am I?" 

Tania xx


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well done, Tania and Michelle!!! Just another example of people working together on our forum to help out a needy animal. I'm happy to hear that the string damage on the worse of the two feet was removed as well and that it seems ok 

I agree that this fellow should go back to where he came from so he can be with his flock that he knows. Thanks for making the trip to get him Tania and hopefully for taking him back tomorrow.

I think there is a cream that Cynthia uses on string injured feet, I'm not certain but I think it's called "bach's" or something...I'm sure she will advise you however

Great teamwork by two very caring ladies


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, very nice team work, very well done!

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I think there is a cream that Cynthia uses on string injured feet, I'm not certain but I think it's called "bach's" or something..



I believe it's called Bach's Rescue Remedy.

Yes, Bravo, Michelle and Tania......great teamwork!

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is Bach's Rescue Cream. 

Tania, it is great that you were able to remove the string, please thank him indoors from all of us.

After the string is removed they tend to hold their feet up for a while, I think perhaps there is additional pain while the circulation returns.

There might well be an anxious mate left behind. If you released him elsewhere he would make his way back home alone, and the journey itself could be hazardous, so it would be lovely if you could go with him and enjoy the release.

And well done! Excellent teamwork!

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all - well Spike is again out and sitting on the printer. He can stand on both feet and his foot feels cooler today although again he has drawn it up to his body ( but only a bit).

Cynthia I am glad that you said it may be whilst circulation is coming back - even him indoors said " its bound to still hurt him a bit after that string was emebedded so tightly". It is definitely all off but he has little indentations on the two toes where it was worse. The sole of his foot isn't puffy like it was last night so I am sure it is just getting back to normal. Plus he is standing whereas Michelle said he was always sitting ( like most hobbled pigeons do).

Yes I worried he may possibly have a mate so yes - I am happy to take him back to London this evening ( Michelle - see you about 7.00?)

He has eaten and poops are good ( Phil!).  

I don't have any Bach's Rescue Cream but I am going to get some this weekend ready for the next one. He doesn't have any cuts or scratches on his feet so I think he just feels a little sore.

Thank you everyone for your kind words - I'm glad we were able to get him. I was a bit nervous he would lead us a merry dance - but as pigeon captures goes he was easy - too busy eating to notice me looming up behind him like a python going for the kill. 

Now I just have the fun and games of catching him again!!

Tania xx

NB - Michelle I will e-mail you at work.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Morning all!

I'm so bad, I overslept and have arrived in the office late  

*lol* Tania, sounds as if you had to contend with two males last evening who would have preferred to be anywhere other than in your hands  Sounds like Spike has enjoyed his little stay with you  As as I said yesterdy evening, I think it is great that you were able to remove the thread from that other foot, and that "him indoors" was happy to assist. I hope Spike is greatful that, although possibly a little sore, he now has use of both his feet again. 

I'm happy that Spike will be back with his friends, and maybe mate, once again. I know that the park would have been a safer area, but as Cynthia said, he may have tried to get back here anyway, and at least with Tania bringing him back, he will arrive safely.

Oh well ... of to do some work .... Tania, if all is well ... will see you again later this evening.

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> I will e-mail you both Les' number. He and Keiko are lovely people, they have come up here three times . Their rescues positively sparkle with health by the time they get here.
> 
> Cynthia


Thank you Cynthia - have received your mail.

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Quick update, Tania popped by with Spike ... and he is now "free as a bird". Tania obviously did a great job with him, since he looked rather pleased and well fed. I understand that he was quite the little celeb in her office today  

Anyway, Tania released him and he had no hesitation in making a quick get-away - despite being pampered and well fed. We last saw him disappearing into the sunset .... oops I mean round the corner of an office building  

I'm sure he will pop by and see me, so I'll let you all know how he gets on.

A million thanks again Tania ... you are a star  

Michelle.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michelle, 

Thanks for the update about Spike, I'm thrilled to read that Tania released him on his home turf and he's painfree and flying wild again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

i'm so glad to hear all is well for Spike and that he has rejoined his flock.

Thank you both, Tania and Michelle for the teamwork to help this bird! What a tremendous difference you have made in his life!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Slight Confession........*



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Michelle,
> 
> Thanks for the update about Spike, I'm thrilled to read that Tania released him on his home turf and he's painfree and flying wild again


Michelle very kindly didn't mention that although I did deliver Spike safely back to his home turf, some of him was missing..... 

This morning whilst I was checking how he perched and took him out of his carrier, I needed to get him back in the box as it was time to go to work. Well with the time getting imminent to leave so that I could catch the train, I tried to catch Spike. Not an easy thing and I hate to say it because I'll know for next time, I did grab Spike but by his tail of which half of his tail feathers ended up in my hand. I was absolutely mortified - There is was already to go and fine and I have gone and messed his tail up. He has about 4-5 feathers left - ouch..... 

Frantic e-mails and phone calls to Cynthia followed with advice that he needs the tail for navigation but that some are Ok with little or no tail. Of course I was then panicking - Cynthia wondered if it was possible to do a test flight to see if he could turn corners etc...eeekk I just couldn't chance it in the office - I mean work would have been OK - they were pretty bemused having Spike sitting in a box of my desk. LOL When I walked in I said "Is it Bring Your Pigeon to Work day" day?

Anyway back to his tail. I do rememeber with his thinner tail still circling my spare room so I decided not to take the chance of a test flight. He may have ended up with no tail!

Well as Michelle says, when I got to Chancery Lane he flew up onto a ledge and then took flight into the air and turned the corner around a building so i guess he could cope. He didn't hang around with the others so perhaps he has a mate or just a full crop and wanted to get home to his roost!! Michelle will certainly know him as he is the one with the straggly tail - quite easily seen when he was in flight.

I do feel very bad about the tail, but Spike's misfortune is my next pigeon patients lucky day because I will never ever grab a pigeon by his tail ( I hadn't intended to it was just the bit I managed to grab).

Now I have to go try and catch my little friend down at Ham Ponds with the fishing line around both feet - she does have a nasty looking right foot and will definitely have to go into the London Wildcare hopsital.

I'm glad I met Michelle and I spoke to Cynthia today for the first time - pigeons really do bring people together. 

Tania x


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tania, 

I'm sorry to read about Spike's misfortune with the "tail incident" He should do ok really, they have 12 tail feathers altogether so 4 or 5 left still, isn't too bad. Yep, pigeons have an uncanny ability to release feathers almost at will, when they feel threatened or attacked. It helps to prevent them from being captured and as you saw first hand yourself

Good luck with your next rescue and don't feel too bad about Spike, I'm sure he'll be fine and even with his slight mishap.

He's got that awful string off his feet now and that should make him feel just that much better


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thaks Brad - yes poor old Spike but he seemed to fly OK and I guess the feathers will grow back eventually. I did read that the feathers can release quite quickly to escape predators or inexperienced pigeon catchers!! 

His feet will feel much beter - he used to sit all the time but he has been standing a lot today so that must feel good for him. 

Yes - my little girl - I have been trying for two weeks to catch her - poor thing - I am going to have another go tomorrow - if she is there. 

Tania xx


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You girls are wonderful. I'm so glad you were able to get Spike and help him out. Makes me wish I was in London too  Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Michelle very kindly didn't mention that although I did deliver Spike safely back to his home turf, some of him was missing.....


I thought that this was a *tail* best told by you  

I'm sure Spike isn't too bothered by the loss of a few feathers if it means getting full use of his feet again. The feathers will grow back, but he feet could have been permanently damaged.

I'm sure the little fellow will pop along this evening to say hello, so I will keep you advised Tania of his progress.  

Tania, I wish you as much success with Mrs. P, when you finally catch her ... she will be in good hands.



maryjane said:


> You girls are wonderful. I'm so glad you were able to get Spike and help him out. Makes me wish I was in London too Keep up the excellent work!


Wish we could do more to help these poor birds. Still a little is better than nothing. Now that I've had the pleasure of meeting Tania, I know that there is someone nearby who is willing to help and who understands my quirky nature.

Michelle

UPDATE: It's just coming up to 6:30 and I've seen Spike. He arrived into the Court with another bird, so guess this could be his mate. Tania, you will be pleased to know that he is flying without any problems - true he has a large gap in his tail, but it doesn't seem to bother him. He is also standing on both legs.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

arnieismybaby said:


> IUPDATE: It's just coming up to 6:30 and I've seen Spike. He arrived into the Court with another bird, so guess this could be his mate. Tania, you will be pleased to know that he is flying without any problems - true he has a large gap in his tail, but it doesn't seem to bother him. He is also standing on both legs.



Michelle,

That's great news to hear about Spike - I guess when he flew off yesterday he was desperate to get back to his mate. He must feel better with his feet untangled too. Well I think he was a doddle to catch - must have caught him within 30 seconds of landing - first attempt to grab and it worked - cos he had his back to me - "Bad Move pigeon!!" Michelle was distracting him by being the nice lady with the food. 

His poor tail - I have half of it here in my waste basket!! I'm not proud everybody and I certainly do not intend to repeat that mistake again........

Mrs P - I have seen her tonight  - she got some food, but she is very, very wary. She doesn't get in the scrum and she watches me like a hawk ( no pun intended). Boy I must have had about 10 around my feet that I could have easily scooped up - but not her and then she flew off whilst the others were feeding. Poor little girl. I'll keep trying though.

Michelle, do contact me if you need help again - it is no problem. 

Tania xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

I really do wish you luck with Mrs. P - I wish she was brave enough to trust you to help her. She really does sound like a timid pij  

No worries, you will be the first person I shout "help!" too.

Have a terrific weekend.

Michelle

p.s. Just managed to get a picture of Amber and her friend. Small piccies because they were taken on my mobile.

This is Amber - in the middle of cooing at me 










and this is Edna


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

arnieismybaby said:


> Hi Tania!
> 
> I really do wish you luck with Mrs. P - I wish she was brave enough to trust you to help her. She really does sound like a timid pij
> 
> ...


Thanks Michelle.

I don't have any pigeon related activities planned this weekend but I am going to a wedding and have to go on the train - I am always scanning the platforms for huddled grey feathery things - can't help it - aarrggghh - pidgies - they rule your life......


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Thanks Michelle.
> 
> I don't have any pigeon related activities planned this weekend but I am going to a wedding and have to go on the train - I am always scanning the platforms for huddled grey feathery things - can't help it - aarrggghh - pidgies - they rule your life......


Have fun at the wedding .... hmmm and I suggest you leave any adorable little pidgies at the station, I'm guessing the bride won't be too happy if you take along a cream carton with a rescue or two  

Michelle x


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

No pidgies needed rescuing on the way to the wedding. My friend Kate who was getting married left the Bank on Thursday and when she gets back from her honeymoon is going to be a veterinary nurse - she liked checking Spike's legs over - I told here it would be good practice. 

She was quite disappointed that I hadn't brought a pigeon to the wedding!!

I am going to try and attach a picture of Spike sitting on my printer - it is very fuzzy - my camera isn't very good - but you will see that he is standing on one leg - the other, the one with the thread tightly bound is drawn up - Michelle has since seen him using both legs OK. 

Picture is before I grabbed his tail - Sorry Spike.....

Tania x


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the updates, ladies! So glad to hear Spike is back among his "mates."

Tania...I sure hope you can capture the timid one to get that string off!!

Sending "good catching" VIBES!!!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Tania!

Spike looks right at home on your printer ... I bet he wished he could have stayed  I didn't realise that your friend getting married was the same friend who helped you with Spike, so I guess she wouldn't have minded you turning up with a stray pigeon or two.

Will keep you updated on Spike if I see him.

Michelle


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Spike*

Michelle advises that she has seen Spike today but he is still favouring the left foot and holding the right foot up. It was absolutely clear of thread and there was no sign of infection - would this be normal for a pigeon to still be doing this - 6 days on? 

Also he is a bit greasy around the neck - again it may be nothing, but of course I am worried in case I decided he should go back and he isn't quite right.  I know its not easy to assess but any comments would be appreciated - I can't see Spike being an easy catch again - he will remember what happened last time!!

Tania x


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Spike made a very early appearance this evening, and he looked a little grumpy  He plonked himself down outside my window and sat there glaring at me. Hmmm wonder what I have done to warrant that  

Anyway, as Tania said, he does seem to be favouring his right foot still, but I guess he may have just got used to tucking it up and coping without it. Maybe it will take time before he realises that he can now use both feet.

I'm guessing the greasyness around his neck area might be due to his sitting down and maybe sitting in something unpleasant. Certainly his eyes look clear - but then I'm not an expert.

Will keep you updated.

Michelle.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Poor Spike ( or is he doing an impression of poor Spike!!)  

I hope he's Ok - I would have hated to have let him go and he isn't right. Perhaps its something else...

Yes keep an eye on him Michelle. I know you will - if he starts fluffing up and fluttering his eyelids you better call me!!

Ooh these pigeons - they are a worry!! 

Tania xx


----------

